# Molly in the snow storm ick!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is Molly in our snow storm. It's really bad ick! This was on the sidewalk after about an hour after they had plowed it She loves it thank God for the equafleece


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok . . after seeing that I will not complain any more about snow!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We're supposed to get 20 cm ewwwwww


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I'm loving little Molly snow face!
Looks like you got the equafleece just at the right time x
I'm secretly hoping for a bit of snow, Ralph saw it last year, it will be Ruby's first, but we don't get snow anything like you guys, we get a "dusting"
I have a great video of Ralph as a puppy in the snow last Christmas, he runs around the garden, grabs the sledge by the rope, does a lap around the lawn, the. Shoots straight into the house still pulling the sledge!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I had trouble taking them cause my landlord was shoveling and she wanted to go jump on him plus I had my crappy phone She loves it it makes her all crazy and hyper and she buries her head in it Then she shakes it off the equafleece really helps


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder what it is about the snow that makes dogs giddy??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loving it. Lovely wee face. Good enough for a Christmas card !


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love her snowy face and feeling your pain. It is coming down hard here now.v willow has suddenly learned how to ring the potty bells ....every five seconds

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Love her snowy face and feeling your pain. It is coming down hard here now.v willow has suddenly learned how to ring the potty bells ....every five seconds
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha is she wanting to play out in the snow? Bless her x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Love her snowy face and feeling your pain. It is coming down hard here now.v willow has suddenly learned how to ring the potty bells ....every five seconds
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's still falling here  Time to go out again soon. Luckily she only goes every 5 hours or so. I'm going to take her soon and then again before bed. She's being a little brat barking in the apartment cause she can hear people shoveling and snow plows I had to put the tv on a bit louder to muffle the sounds


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They look so cute with their equafleece on. That's nothing Donna I can still see the grass if you were here you would flip out! I just got back took her 15 minutes to poop. She was too busy chasing little snow balls that rolled around as she walked mean while I was cursing in my head and freezing


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It just started here. Going to snow through tomorrow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It all looks pretty cold! Brrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruth it is brrrrr -21 degrees celcius with the windchill! This morning it took her 15 minutes to find a spot to pee and poo. She didn't want to hop in the deep snow but finally did so then all she wanted to do was dig and fool around. Finally we hit the jackpot The snow makes her crazy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Christine is in Montreal and got up this morning to this Yesterday she was making fun of me cause there was no snow there


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All the kids are praying for a snow day tomorrow. Way too much snow to walk to school, but not enough to stop them from walking to the sledding hill four blocks past the school!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I would rather go sledding than go to school if I was a kid


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I would rather go sledding than go to school if I was a kid


I'd rather go sledding than work, and I'm a grown up (allegedly!)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

we woke up to six inches of snow that has been turned to four inches of slush. Willow was not happy.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> we woke up to six inches of snow that has been turned to four inches of slush. Willow was not happy.


Oh Donna . . . ours turned to slush yesterday with some rain and sleet mixed in . . very messy . . now it is freezing temps again so the slush is turnng into sold ice . . no matter what . . Sami and Carley LOVE all of it!! They were both doing orbits this morning, slipping and sliding all over the place!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh I hate slush poor Willow! I just took Molly to the park the snow is so deep she was pouncing around everywhere and had snow balls on her chin and paws and bum Made me laugh but not so funny when it comes to the cleanup. They don't put salt in the park so it was nice clean snow wish I would of had my camera Maybe later


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

In Montreal I had to carry Rufus the salt was so bad. We almost bought him boots but I decided against it as we go in so infrequently. Then we got home to bitterly cold snow and again he held up his paws. Looks like I'll be getting boots after all!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hope you get your card in time with all that snow! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hopefully still waiting for some brownies I think those won't be edible when they get here ha!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Square hockey pucks, that's what you're getting!  
I just hope you get it, at least the tin the brownies are in is pretty!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Square hockey pucks, that's what you're getting!
> I just hope you get it, at least the tin the brownies are in is pretty!


Sue you are making me laugh One day they will show up I'm sure


----------



## Amber (Dec 10, 2013)

My pups love snow days. It's not much fun cleaning them up afterwards but we deal with it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Those photos are priceless! I love it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Amber said:


> My pups love snow days. It's not much fun cleaning them up afterwards but we deal with it.
> View attachment 32281
> 
> 
> View attachment 32289


How cute love the snow face If only all the snow would not stick to them


----------

